# locusts/hoppers



## smaug (Apr 12, 2009)

I was reading a post a few days ago about feeding beardies small locusts and how much they adore them so I thought I would get some for Spot. I went to the local shop but they only had small hoppers. Now I know Spot is good but I'm not sure he could catch one of these things. What (if any) is the difference between hoppers and locusts?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

none !!!


----------



## smaug (Apr 12, 2009)

thank you - may give them a go.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Hoppers and locusts are bascally the same but i thought the larger ones with wings were locusts and the smaller ones were hoppers....but i stand to be corrected!! mine love them and find them easier to catch than crickets as they are just sometimes to damn fast!! :lol2:

x


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

My beardy finds hoppers a lot easier to catch than the full sized locusts cos they can fly! Hoppers look quite nice but adult locusts are nasty looking but they are a lot more of a mouthfull!:lol2:


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

just noticed that your beardy is a baby.......far too small for adult locusts!!!:blush:


----------



## smaug (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah bit too small for adult ones - he would run a mile poor lil thing!! :lol2:


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

hoppers are the wingless locusts until their 5th shed then they become locusts. Hoppers have 4 sheds until they are full grown then they molut and turn into locusts


----------

